
Arctic fox walks 3,500 km from Norway to Canada - lelf
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/02/fantastic-arctic-fox-animal-walks-3500km-from-norway-to-canada
======
Andrew_nenakhov
Suddenly, the theory of early human migration from Europe to North America
becomes somewhat less crazy.

~~~
blueadept111
But still crazy like a fox.

------
esotericn
The headline is kind of misleading IMO. I knew what it'd be before opening but
only because I have prior knowledge.

Svalbard is a smidgen less than 1000km north of mainland Norway.

I don't believe that the Arctic sea ice has reached the mainland in my
lifetime and I'm not sure how far back you'd need to go.

~~~
rusticpenn
I dont understand the problem. It seems that the arctic fox did travel the
mentioned distance, apparently sea ice was also used as a means of transport.
Are you saying that the article is false?

~~~
esotericn
I'm saying that the headline would imply to me a fox walking from Norway to
Canada.

Svalbard is Norway in the sense that Hawaii is the US. It's true, but the
journey is completely different.

It's not too surprising to me that a fox would use the sea ice for transport -
it would surprise me to learn that foxes could swim from northern Norway to
Svalbard.

